# How to fix a pcb without potentiometer ?



## cynferdd (Nov 26, 2019)

Hello,

I currently am building a squidward, and as there is no potentiometer I don't really know how to fix it on the enclosure so that it doesn't move. 

Do you have any idea or advice ?

So far I soldered quite all the components on the pcb minus the led, and I am preparing the enclosure for etching.


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 26, 2019)

Put electrical tape below where you plan on mounting it in the enclosure. Then tape the bottom of the board with double-sided 3M foam tape (maybe two layers depending on the thickness of the tape) _after_ you've finished all of your soldering. Slap that sucker into place and get to octaving. Don't try to mount the PCB with the LED legs providing structural support—that's not terribly durable and that'll cause some sort of mechanical failure in the future.


----------



## DGWVI (Nov 26, 2019)

In the knob-less builds I've done, I use solid core wire, and Run it under the trace side. Lining the area under the PCB has also come in handy


----------



## cynferdd (Nov 26, 2019)

those 2 options sound interesting. Thanks !
I think I'll go for the electrical tape and double sided tape, but using the wire can also help to maintain it.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 26, 2019)

See those 4 holes in the corners?


----------



## phi1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> See those 4 holes in the corners?



squidward doesn’t have those


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Robert (Nov 26, 2019)

This one really needs mounting holes added....  but another option is to mount the PCB directly to a 3PDT board using pin headers or stiff solid core wire.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 26, 2019)

D type edge clips, super glue on the clips and electrical tape underneath the board


----------

